

Thoughts on DynamoDB From a Netflix Engineer - kanwisher
http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2012/01/thoughts-on-simpledb-dynamodb-and.html

======
TeamAqua
Fascinating article. One thing I'd like to see more about is the cost of
running everything on AWS, and how much the costs would increase if they moved
from SimpleDB to DynamoDB.

